# DHA license-oral assessment



## Neondor

Hello,

I’m a brand new expatriate in Dubai. 
I’m a specialist physician. As the DHA license is mandatory, I’m planning to appear for the oral assessment. 
Has anyone in this forum experienced this?. What kind of question they would ask?. Should I refresh a little my theoretical knowledge in my field or do they focus on practical experience?
Thank you to everyone who could help.


----------



## Anil S

Neondor said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m a brand new expatriate in Dubai.
> I’m a specialist physician. As the DHA license is mandatory, I’m planning to appear for the oral assessment.
> Has anyone in this forum experienced this?. What kind of question they would ask?. Should I refresh a little my theoretical knowledge in my field or do they focus on practical experience?
> Thank you to everyone who could help.



Whats your specialization? Where are you from? Am a Physician working at DHA too


----------



## parvez13

*dha speciality exam*

Kindly advise me on clearing Dha specialist physician assessment exam


----------



## srujanswifey

Anil S said:


> Whats your specialization? Where are you from? Am a Physician working at DHA too


I am pediatrician and I am having my papers assessed by DHA right now for eligibility to sit the prometric specialist exam. I have scourged the internet for info on the procedure or time frame of DHA licensing for specialist but I did not find any concrete info. If anyone is working as a specialist now in dubai please share some info...it will be greatly appreciated. Do all specialty have to undergo both oral and written exam? Thanks!


----------



## dmdmabaquiao

I have heard that dha may or may not have oral exam it depends, because the system the way they give the exam may change every year..and its now unified both dha and haad. im sure all of us can study any books its not that really a problem but my concern is the oral..if ever they have. Is there anyone who has undergone the exam oral..what kind of questions do they give? thats the big question?


----------



## RandomDude

Neondor said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m a brand new expatriate in Dubai.
> I’m a specialist physician. As the DHA license is mandatory, I’m planning to appear for the oral assessment.
> Has anyone in this forum experienced this?. What kind of question they would ask?. Should I refresh a little my theoretical knowledge in my field or do they focus on practical experience?
> Thank you to everyone who could help.


You are in Dubai? Just go to Rashid Hospital, ask for the board training department, and see the doctors and ask them these questions.

Or, just go to any hospital, pretend you are sick, see a doctor and interview them.

But, go to a hospital and ask them directly, after you have done so, please come here and write down what you have learnt, it seems we have too many docs here


DOCTORS: So I'm driving 4 hrs on a daily basis between Abu Dhabi and Dubai, now my back hurts, sciatic nerve hurts, and my hands sometimes trumble and stuff, I know you would say con**** a doctor for an examination, but is there a quick fix , Hahaha


----------



## Stevesolar

RandomDude said:


> You are in Dubai? Just go to Rashid Hospital, ask for the board training department, and see the doctors and ask them these questions.
> 
> Or, just go to any hospital, pretend you are sick, see a doctor and interview them.
> 
> But, go to a hospital and ask them directly, after you have done so, please come here and write down what you have learnt, it seems we have too many docs here
> 
> 
> DOCTORS: So I'm driving 4 hrs on a daily basis between Abu Dhabi and Dubai, now my back hurts, sciatic nerve hurts, and my hands sometimes trumble and stuff, I know you would say con**** a doctor for an examination, but is there a quick fix , Hahaha


Hi ,
Whatever you do - don't turn up at my wife's hospital pretending to be sick - to ask her advice! - she is totally run ragged on her 12 hour shifts in the Emergency department!
If you asked her - she would not be able to answer, as she did not need to do either an oral or written exam to get her DHA licence.
It all depends on quallifications, country of origin and previous experience as to what the DHA require, before issuing the licence.
Regarding the sciatica - do you drive with your wallet in your back pocket?
If you do - then this affects your driving position and can actually give you sciatica!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## geekgirl_5

Neondor: Did you do the online MCQ exam yet?

I am in Allied Health. If your qualifications are in English then you _may_ be exempt from doing the exam

Once you apply, there should be a recommended reading list. Apparently they ask anything and everything. It may be different because you are qualified as a specialist


----------



## Tropicana

Am I the only one who thought RandomDude was being sarcastic ?


----------



## veela

*Dha, haad, moh*

Hello,
to all of you looking for info on licensing... as I know how difficult it was to get any useful information.
I have cleared MOH oral exam two months ago (internal medicine specialist). Although it was pretty stressful because of the exam itself, the actual questions were not that hard. The exam was case oriented, no theoretical questions, just - what would you do? type of qs. Some ECGs, one x-ray to read. For the westerners, questions about malaria and cholera could be odd, but should be expected. 
Do not be too nervous, it is a lot about the attitude, and I believe, your English skills play a big role.
A friend of mine sat written exam for HAAD and said it was tough and she prepared for it for months. So you'll need a bit of luck to avoid written exam, but you can never know where you'll be assigned. It might depend on your experience, specialty, PhD... As far as I know GPs have mandatory written test.
Good luck to all.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mallibye

I'am Orthopaedic surgeon and my Papers assessed now by DHA for eligibility to do specialist oral assessment exam pls. anyone have informations about the Exam pls share some informations that's help me I will be greatly appreciated


----------



## mallibye

I'm new expatriate as orthopaedic surgeon and I need some information about DHA license oral assessment exam if any one have any informations about it pls try to share me the details. Thanks


----------



## Priya1806

veela said:


> *Dha, haad, moh*
> 
> Hello,
> to all of you looking for info on licensing... as I know how difficult it was to get any useful information.
> I have cleared MOH oral exam two months ago (internal medicine specialist). Although it was pretty stressful because of the exam itself, the actual questions were not that hard. The exam was case oriented, no theoretical questions, just - what would you do? type of qs. Some ECGs, one x-ray to read. For the westerners, questions about malaria and cholera could be odd, but should be expected.
> Do not be too nervous, it is a lot about the attitude, and I believe, your English skills play a big role.
> A friend of mine sat written exam for HAAD and said it was tough and she prepared for it for months. So you'll need a bit of luck to avoid written exam, but you can never know where you'll be assigned. It might depend on your experience, specialty, PhD... As far as I know GPs have mandatory written test.
> Good luck to all.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Priya1806

Hi,

I am Dr. Priya working as an consulatant emergency medicine in India. I actually have completed the PSV process for DHA and DOH Abu Dhabi and now waiting to appear for a CBT for DHA and oral assessment for DOH AbuDhabi. I came across your post and understood that you have cleared the oral assessment. Hence I would like to obtain your guidance on few below points:

Questions
How do I prepare for the viva?
Will it be like case scenario and questions asked based on the scenario?
Any spotters ? 
There are case based solving books in my speciality will that be beneficial?
MRCEM 2nd part has case based SAQ and I have books for that .. wil that be useful to refer ?

Requesting your guidance.

Warm regards!


----------



## Vanrico7

Neondor said:


> Hello,
> 
> I’m a brand new expatriate in Dubai.
> I’m a specialist physician. As the DHA license is mandatory, I’m planning to appear for the oral assessment.
> Has anyone in this forum experienced this?. What kind of question they would ask?. Should I refresh a little my theoretical knowledge in my field or do they focus on practical experience?
> Thank you to everyone who could help.


i am an ED consultant in the UK and have an upcoming oral exam, can anyone enlighten me on the structure it . Thank you


----------



## zaidoun

Good Morning People I am an interventional cardiologist as a consultant and am willing to move soon to Dubai. they told me I need as a german doctor an oral assessment or interview does anyone have an idea how the oral assessment will look like or precisely how the Question will be thanx a lot


----------



## zaidoun

any replays?


----------



## mfkilinckaya

Hey everyone!
I will attend my oral assesment in medical biochemistry in Dubai at next month.

Could anyone passed that one? Because topics are seemed to intense. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

